# Flat/room for rent in Abu Dhabi?



## expatmideast (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone

I am looking for accommodation (single male) in Abu Dhabi, Al Bahya area. I am from UK will provide more details. Please do DM me if you are looking for tenant. Thanks in advance.


----------

